# Berkline 078 - eyeball height when seated?



## purcellt (Jul 16, 2006)

Wanted to know about where your butt lands (height off floor) in order to properly calculate my front row viewing angle?

I am guessing that the Berkline 078 would put an average height (5'9") mans eyes at about 48" high off the floor?

Also - does anyone know the size of the 078 when it is not reclined? (including arm rests for width)
Thanks
Tim


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Tim,

See attached PDF with the dimensions.

The 078 two arm recliner is 40" wide (25" for the seat and 7.5" for each armrest).

I hope this helps.


----------



## purcellt (Jul 16, 2006)

Perfect - thanks!


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Any time


----------

